# new copperhead



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks to Marie and Rich for selling me the spawn of satan :lol2:, is certainly an angry little chap, but well worth the trip up, thanks guys, heres a couple of pics before I put it in the viv.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Lovely patterning, bit feisty then eh?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks mate, im gonna call him misunderstood rather than angry :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

cool!!!!:no1: be careful!:crazy:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Congrats Si - I think they're great snakes!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice one Si. glad you made it up


----------



## halford_saints (Jan 28, 2008)

nice one! i think copperheads are gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks guys and dont worry I will be careful, im inclined to buy some of those hexarmour gloves after seeing Rich's.

Wasnt a bad trip up Declan, took much less time than the route planner said, in all it was about a 5 1/2 hour round trip.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

halford_saints said:


> nice one! i think copperheads are gorgeous:flrt:


2nd that, i have always loved the look of them, the pattern and head!

How much did he cost? One day i will have a dwal


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> :lol2::lol2:


Thanks mate:bash: :lol2:.

I definately dont intend on getting anywhere near the pointy end, she cost £100


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Stunning snake, would scare the :censor: out of me. Gorgeous colour : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

SiUK said:


> Thanks mate:bash: :lol2:.
> 
> I definately dont intend on getting anywhere near the pointy end, she cost £100


that seems like a great price for over there!:no1: breed her!:no1:

one of my favorite snakes!!


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

Is it easy to get a licence not that I am planning to get one


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Siiiiii....he is lovely, watch ya fingers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

na not really, it cost lot of time and money to set the room up and apply, the vets were pretty thorough, had to see proof of experience, in way of a written letter from my mentor, asked me questions about husbandry ect, so it wasnt really easy, but was fine as long as you have everything sorted.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Layla said:


> Siiiiii....he is lovely, watch ya fingers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


thanks Layla I certainly will, especially after Habu's pics:lol2:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

_that is such a beautiful example siuk, you gotta be pleased with that little beauty there! i just gotta find a damned mentor in the sheffield area and then i can get a dwa and something as beautiful as that snake. _


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

SiUK said:


> thanks Layla I certainly will, especially after Habu's pics:lol2:


Hehee if you have a manky hand like that at BTS we will know what you have been up to:whistling2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

SiUK said:


> thanks to Marie and Rich for selling me the spawn of satan :lol2:, is certainly an angry little chap, but well worth the trip up, thanks guys, heres a couple of pics before I put it in the viv.


That was you leaving with the copperhead then? Damn! :2wallbang: Nice addition Si.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Fixx said:


> That was you leaving with the copperhead then? Damn! :2wallbang: Nice addition Si.


were you there?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

SiUK said:


> were you there?


I arrived just as you were leaving, I was the hippy with the stripey wooly jumper who walked in with the rodent cage and a camera bag.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ah no way mate, I remember, typical, I would of had a chat if id realised


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

I was drooling over that copperhead this morning :whistling2:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

hell i only seen the photos and im drooling!!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I dont know anything about snakes really, and was just wondering just how dangerous a copperhead is?


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

ummmm quite dangerous, lets say you wouldnt wana get tagged by one! :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well people have died from bites from them but generally they are not fatal however they will ruin you week depending on how severe the bite is, in simple terms it will make you very ill and in alot of pain.

And thanks for the comments people.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

yeah I just been reading up!

Quote:

The Copperhead is the most common venomous snake found in the eastern US. It is also known by the name "Highland Moccasin." As a species, it belongs to the genus _"Agkistrodon"_ which also includes the Cottonmouth, also known as the "Water Moccasin".

Copperheads are venomous, pit vipers. Copperheads account for more cases of venomous snake bite than any of our other species. Fortunately, their venom is the least toxic of our species. Bites from Copperheads are very seldom fatal; however, a bite may still produce serious consequences.


----------

